# best polybags



## SnatchBone (Nov 8, 2016)

what are the best poly bags for bagging one off t-shirts?


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't know about the best, but you can look at these. 
https://www.uline.com/BL_5550/Flap-Lock-Bags


----------

